# CM Nepton  140XL Anschluss der Pumpe an Netzteil



## ThaRealMatix (4. März 2015)

Hallo,

wie sollte ich die Pumpe meines Nepton 140XL am besten anschließen? Ich habe die anschlüsse CPU1 CPU2 und Sys FAN 1-3 an meinem Mainboard. Gelesen habe ich aber das am besten ein Anschluss direkt ans Netzteil wäre. Mein händler hat aber nur einen Adapter für Molex mit 2 PINs (keine 3 oder 4), also nur Plus und Minus).

Würde das reichen, oder ist es anders besser?


----------



## ThaRealMatix (4. März 2015)

Hat keiner eine antwort für mich?


----------



## THEzockerGP (25. März 2015)

bin grad erst drauf gestoßen....


ich würde sie ans netzrteil mit so einem adapter stecken, ABER du musst aufpassen das deine pumpe eine wechselrichterplatine hat, da der rotor mit der freqenz vom wechselstrom läuft.

und ja, der anschluss mit den 2 pins reicht, da der rest nur für tachosignal ud co da ist.


----------

